# Nigerian Dwarfs Hay Consumption



## enggass (Dec 7, 2016)

Hey all, hard to find a straight answer on this. Approximately how much hay can I plan on needing to feed 2 ND goats per day/week/month? What's the average consumption amount. Without pasture grazing. Some grain supplement. Thanks.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Depends if they are lactating, bred, in rut, etc. but in general I'd say about a flake to two flakes of a square bale per day per goat. This does depend on the size of the flake/bale as well. Goats usually waste quite a bit of hay.


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

My two Nigerians currently eat 1 flake of alfalfa a day for both. So 1/2 a flake each. Our bales weigh about 70 lbs and break into 16 flakes usually so just over 4 lbs of hay a day for 2 goats. They also get just a handful of noble goat grain a day. And they both have good size bellies, actually the buck is kinda fat. The doe should be pregnant so I am slowly going to be increasing their Hay by adding in some grass hay. My goats don't waste any hay. Because I don't over feed and if they don't clean up then they don't get fed a day. My goats eat stems, leafs, the entire flake of hay.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Full size goats consume 5-7lbs of hay per day on average. I would expect Nigerians to consume somewhere between 3 and 4lbs per day.

Flake and bale size vary wildly depending on baling equipment and the part of the country you are in, weight is the best way to measure. I would budget around 250lbs of hay per month for the goats. If you find good quality, be sure to buy enough to get you through to the next cutting. Here in eastern CT, there will be no new hay until Memorial Day.


----------



## enggass (Dec 7, 2016)

Is first cut hay adequate for goats?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Most of the time not unless you get some super incredible 1st cut.


----------

